
Ask HN: Dutch graduate wanting to work at FAANG but not getting invited, why? - mettamage
I studied a bachelor&#x2F;master CS in amsterdam (and master game design). Did a couple of side projects, have 1 year full-time TA experience, 9 months full time coding bootcamp experience and 7 months full-time programming experience. And yet when I send my resume and cover letter to FAANG Amsterdam and FAANG USA, I never get invited.<p>Why is this?
======
dirktheman
Let's turn this around: why would they invite you? What makes your application
stand out from the dozens/hundreds similar applications they receive every
day? Were you top of your class? Do you have specific domain knowledge? Do you
know someone on the inside?

Not to bash you, but these companies get to pick the best candidates. Just the
education and some experience alone isn't enough to get you in, you have to
stand out in some way.

------
KuriousCat
It depends a lot on how you present yourself. I am presuming that you applied
through their websites and have not heard back from them? Did you try
contacting recruiters? Do you have friends/colleagues who could provide an
internal reference?

